# My daughter now understands why her father worries about her!



## artart47 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi my Friends!
My 21yr old daughter and her boyfriend (doctor) recently moved into a luxury condo on the Las Vegas strip. Last night they went out to walk across the street to listen to some country music. On the way they decided to check out a hockey game instead.
One a.m. my phone was going crazy.... she has posted video on her face book, she can look out their window and see the hole where the shooter smashed out the window and did the shooting.
I'm gonna have nightmares tonight. Thinking about flying out there to see her.
Don't pass on any opportunity to spend time with your children/
Art.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh my, Art! Such a scary time for everyone, I couldn't imagine the worry you must have felt knowing she was in that area.

I'm glad to hear she is safe. My heart hurts for all those affected by this cowardly act.


----------



## butcher (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank goodness your daughter is safe Art.


----------



## FlimsySloth (Oct 4, 2017)

Sometimes if you don't show how much you really love your kids they feel out of bound so they seek attention to others. And that others may take advantage of your kid especially for a girl.
So as a parent show all the love you've got for your children so they will always realize how much you really love them and whenever they will try to do things that are not good they will think twice before doing that.


----------



## artart47 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi my Friends!
thanks for the responses. I'm all wound up inside. Had a nightmare last night, so real and then woke up.
I came so close to being a dad that could have lost my pride and joy. It just did something to me.
I talked with Reanna today and got all the details. They were on the street right there and she said at first she thought the sound was like helicopter blades from the airport but really loud.
I was going to fly out there to see her but, she said that she's gonna come back home to visit on the 15th. That will be great !
Art.


----------



## Shark (Oct 4, 2017)

Glad she is safe. You can never spend to much time with family.


----------



## butcher (Oct 5, 2017)

Give Her a hug, count your blessing.


----------

